
The Shocking Secret About Static Types - daviesgeek
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-shocking-secret-about-static-types-514d39bf30a3
======
MichaelMoser123
A good editor an give better autocompletion with the help of static typing -
that should help with productivity

